# Ebook Launch - Professional Book Cover Design, Formatting, and Editing Services



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

*Edit: Skip to the last page to see the newest covers  *

Hi Kboard authors,

I'd like to introduce my book cover design service , Ebook Launch.

I provide professional ebook and print cover designs for independent authors and publishers. Click here to view our portfolio, packages and pricing: www.ebooklaunch.com/ebook-cover-design Here is a sample of recent work:

  

We design for any genre (fiction & non-fiction)- *View Portfolio*
Custom & premade designs available.
No stock image fees
Unlimited Revisions
Unlimited images and textures
100% satisfaction guarantee
Free 3D mockup (see example below) 
Illustrated covers available. See above. (filter portfolio for "Illustrated" to see more)
Print on Demand upgrade available (see example below)
AudioBook Cover upgrade available
Facebook/Twitter cover photos available

Bonus 3D Mockup example: 


Print Cover example:



Some premade ebook cover samples:

 

Facebook cover photo example:



We also provide Ebook Formatting and Print Formatting for authors who want to stop pulling their hair out 

You can read more on our website, but here is praise from one of our clients:

"I constantly get comments on my excellent covers from Ebook Launch. Recently I decided to change the covers for a 3-book series: Jessica Brodie Diaries. The day after the covers went live, the first book went from obsolete to #14 in the free section of iTunes. The two paid books reached #25 and #30. Amazon got a blast of interest too, boosting sales. The cover changes brought this series back to life." - K.F. Breene

We stand behind our services with our 100% Satisfaction Guarantee. We genuinely want you to be happy with our services. If for any reason you don't like something, we'll work with you to make it right or we will refund your money. It's that simple.

Thanks,

- Dane


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dane,

Welcome to KBoards! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Also, active members (10 or more posts on our forum, active in the last 60 days) may have a listing in the Yellow Pages for Authors. [br][br]Betsy [br]KBoards Moderator


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Here are some recent ebook cover designs of different genres, please let me know what you think


----------



## legion (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice!! Bookmarked!


----------



## AuthorKateMorris (May 12, 2014)

ebooklaunch said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After spending a couple of months lurking in Writer's Cafe, it's apparent that there is a strong sense of community here
> 
> ...


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

More cover designs! Please let me know your thoughts


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

buybooks said:


> What all payments options have you got?
> What is the minimum charge per cover? Any discount for kboards members?
> Will you accept project in freelancer.com?


1. Paypal and credit card
2. We have 3 packages/prices available. View them here: www.ebooklaunch.com/ebook-cover-design . If you mention this promotional thread in the comments of the order form, I will apply a $10 discount. 
3. I am not on that site, so no


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Holy Book Covers, Batman! More concepts for you to peep. As always, let me know what you think


----------



## Rob Ryan (Feb 19, 2014)

I like them . . .

The reason I chose you for my covers (the two in my signature and one under a pen name) is that your website is really well set out and explains exactly how the process works. That's a big factor for people who've never commissioned art work before. And the cover examples were great too.

I'll be in touch in a month or two for the next one.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Rob Ryan said:


> The reason I chose you for my covers (the two in my signature and one under a pen name) is that your website is really well set out and explains exactly how the process works. That's a big factor for people who've never commissioned art work before. And the cover examples were great too.
> 
> I'll be in touch in a month or two for the next one.


Thanks for the feedback, Rob! Looking forward to illustrating your next cover


----------



## T.C. Beckett (Aug 12, 2013)

You've got some lovely covers! I'm definitely adding you to my list to consider for the future.  Also, I wasn't able to find it on the site (although I could have just missed it), but how much is the upgrade to print on demand (not the interior formatting, just making the cover CreateSpace friendly)?


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

T.C. Beckett said:


> You've got some lovely covers! I'm definitely adding you to my list to consider for the future. Also, I wasn't able to find it on the site (although I could have just missed it), but how much is the upgrade to print on demand (not the interior formatting, just making the cover CreateSpace friendly)?


Great question and thank you! I currently offer Print on Demand (CreateSpace, LightningSource etc) covers for designs I have done for 149


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Hot off the press  I am now taking on new clients for June. Hit me up!


----------



## AndrewGLeong (May 29, 2014)

Ebook Launch are the best and I couldn't have done it without them.

They work at such a fast rate while maintining top class quality.

They keep in contact and they're professional, so 10/10 for customer service.

To top it off they're very cost effective.

I don't have the patience to format a book and the guys at Ebook Launch did such a fantastic job that it uploaded first time with no issues and I just love my book cover.

If you want to know you book is in safe hands and take all the stress away you'll love working with Adrian, John and Dane.

Thanks guys


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

AndrewGLeong said:


> Ebook Launch are the best and I couldn't have done it without them.
> 
> They work at such a fast rate while maintining top class quality.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind words, Andrew! Welcome to the Kboards community


----------



## Pauline Creeden (Aug 4, 2011)

Stunning covers - bookmarked, too!


----------



## Anne Glynn (Jan 19, 2014)

You have some terrific covers so I don't doubt you'll do well. Out of curiousity, which awards have your ebook covers won?


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Pauline Creeden said:


> Stunning covers - bookmarked, too!


Awesome!



Anne Glynn said:


> You have some terrific covers so I don't doubt you'll do well. Out of curiousity, which awards have your ebook covers won?


Thanks, Anne  One of my clients, Julie Frayn, submitted her cover (Suicide City) to AuthorDB's contest and won Gold for Best Young Adult ebook cover and Gold for Overall Top 50.

Last month I decided to submit a couple of designs to Joel Friedlander's (http://www.thebookdesigner.com/2014/05/e-book-cover-design-awards-april-2014/) Book Cover Contest which had nearly 100 submissions and came runner up for both fiction and non-fiction! That is encouraging for me so I will continue to submit my designs there and hope to win one day


----------



## I-Lanaa Twine (Jun 3, 2014)

Yowza!!!    These covers are incredible!! Eye catching, vivid and top of the line! I have bookmarked and will be in contact asap )


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Lanaa said:


> Yowza!!!   These covers are incredible!! Eye catching, vivid and top of the line! I have bookmarked and will be in contact asap )


Thanks! Looking forward to working with you 



kward said:


> Amazing covers - you do incredible work.


Appreciate the kind words


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Some recent cover designs - let me know what you think 



Click here for full portfolio/package info: http://www.ebooklaunch.com/ebook-cover-design


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

BOOM! More cover designs for y'all 

Let me know what you think!



Click here for full portfolio/package info: http://www.ebooklaunch.com/ebook-cover-design


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I recently had eBook Launch do a new design on a cover for me. Dane listened to what I wanted and turnaround time was phenomenal! Very pleased.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> I recently had eBook Launch do a new design on a cover for me. Dane listened to what I wanted and turnaround time was phenomenal! Very pleased.


Thank you, Gemi! It was a pleasure working with you


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Amber_Sunwell said:


> Love your covers! Bookmarking to keep you in mind!


Awesome! Thanks Amber  I look forward to working with you - Dane


----------



## Winterfate (Feb 11, 2014)

What else can I say besides "Look at the cover for Whispers of Dawn"?
It was made by the fine people of ebooklaunch.com. 
This has been a quick endorsement of the aforementioned site. 

P.S: Hi Dane!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Winterfate said:


> What else can I say besides "Look at the cover for Whispers of Dawn"?
> It was made by the fine people of ebooklaunch.com.
> This has been a quick endorsement of the aforementioned site.
> 
> P.S: Hi Dane!


Hi! Thanks for the shout out. Your cover is a great example of an illustrated concept


----------



## William_Stadler (Nov 8, 2013)

Ebook Launch, what's your price range? I see that you start at $99, but what's your range/average?


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

William_Stadler said:


> Ebook Launch, what's your price range? I see that you start at $99, but what's your range/average?


Hi William!

Thank you for your interest in our cover design service.

We currently have 3 packages available (Premade, Dynamic and Premium). The prices for these packages are listed on the page on the table on this page: www.ebooklaunch.com/ebook-cover-design (might have to scroll down a little bit  ).

Let me know if you have any other questions 

- Dane


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

New covers for this week! Check them out and let me know what you think


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Boom! More covers for y'all to check out  Please give me some feedback on what you think!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

New Premade Ebook Cover Designs


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

More custom covers! Can't stop, won't stop  Please let me know what you think...


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

More custom covers


----------



## ABBradley (Jun 20, 2014)

I really love your fantasy illustrations like The Other Of One! They are custom? That's an awesome price point for the quality.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

ABBradley said:


> I really love your fantasy illustrations like The Other Of One! They are custom? That's an awesome price point for the quality.


Yes, they are custom! I am glad to hear you like them


----------



## Timothy S. Villa (Aug 25, 2014)

I recently used ebooklaunch for my cover and formatting.  I can't speak more highly of the fine folks there.  The working process was easy, amazing, and stress free.  I highly recommend using them if you are looking for a cover or formatting work.  I have already received a high number of compliments on the cover.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Timothy S. Villa said:


> I recently used ebooklaunch for my cover and formatting. I can't speak more highly of the fine folks there. The working process was easy, amazing, and stress free. I highly recommend using them if you are looking for a cover or formatting work. I have already received a high number of compliments on the cover.


Thank you, Tim! Appreciate the kind words. Glad to hear readers are liking your cover


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

More covers to check out! As always, let me know what you think!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

New Premade Ebook Cover Designs


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

More covers! Which one appeals to you the most and why?


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

kward said:


> I don't know about anyone else - but choosing between these four covers as to which I like best is almost impossible. I love them all! You are insanely talented and I hope that some day I can afford to work with you.
> 
> At first I do admit I was drawn to the astronomical one, but I think that's just the space nerd in me having a knee-jerk reaction toward all things 'spacey'. But then upon further inspection I see that the other three are also eye-gasm inducing and perfect for the genres they serve. Your versatility and ability to excel in multiple genres is impressive.
> 
> Well done!


Thank you very much for the kind words! I appreciate you taking the time to read my question and respond.

I hope to work with you one day as well


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Love your typography and use of layout. You're one of the good-ones!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Sylvia R. Frost said:


> Love your typography and use of layout. You're one of the good-ones!


Thanks Sophia! I think that typography is the most overlooked aspect of most indie covers.


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

I think your book covers are amazing. Keep up the great work! =)


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

FAUSGA said:


> I think your book covers are amazing. Keep up the great work! =)


Thank you! Always nice to get a compliment from a fellow designer


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Fresh Covers! Which one catches your eye first?


----------



## Rob Ryan (Feb 19, 2014)

The first one on the left caught my attention.

The simplicity and color stood out to me. However, I suspect being first on the left gave it an advantage - the eye is trained to look to the top left first (I suspect that applies just as much to pictures as to text).


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Rob Ryan said:


> The first one on the left caught my attention.
> 
> The simplicity and color stood out to me. However, I suspect being first on the left gave it an advantage - the eye is trained to look to the top left first (I suspect that applies just as much to pictures as to text).


Great feedback, thanks Rob!


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

ebooklaunch said:


> Thanks Sophia! I think that typography is the most overlooked aspect of most indie covers.


My name is Sylvia. :/


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Sylvia R. Frost said:


> My name is Sylvia. :/


There's a joke in there somewhere about how I overlooked that... I apologize  (I often email someone named Sophia so it "rolls of the fingers")


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

New covers from this week! Which one do you like best?


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

kward said:


> I think they're all effective given their respective genres. As a dog lover the "Say No More" cover caught my attention first - but they're all beautiful in their own way. You do remarkable work, no doubt about it.


Thank you! Yes, that dog looks like it would be a lot of fun to take for walk


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Happy Friday - some more designs to check out! Which one catches your eye first?


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Love the ladybug!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Sylvia R. Frost said:


> Love the ladybug!


Me too!



kward said:


> Love all of them!


Thanks


----------



## jillb (Oct 4, 2014)

Very nice work. Bookmarked!!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

jillb said:


> Very nice work. Bookmarked!!


Awesome, thanks Jillb!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Just finished these 3 covers. Pretty proud of them. What do you think?


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Here's a collection of my cover designs that have received Gold Stars from, or have won, The Book Designer's monthly cover contest!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Here are some new covers from this week. Let me know what you think!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Really pumped on this recently designed children's series. Which one is your favourite?


----------



## mel p (Oct 22, 2014)

I love these! You are really talented...


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

mel p said:


> I love these! You are really talented...


Thank you!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Just finished up this series of covers  Which one is your favourite?


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Very nice work


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Dean F. Wilson said:


> Very nice work


Thanks, Dean!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

kward said:


> You are awesome! I can't wait to work with you some day!


Looking forward to it


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Just finished up these covers! What do you think?


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

your covers are really good!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

ebooklaunch said:


> Just finished up these covers! What do you think?




Sometimes I want to switch genres just for the covers. Love your work all around!

And I just noticed my cover upthread last week. Liked the old cover I had for _Say No More_, but the new cover you designed made a noticeable difference in sales. Working on the sequel right now. Can't wait to work with you again. You started on time, had quick turnaround, and were responsive to input.


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh (Jan 1, 2013)

Bookmarked.  You have some awesome covers!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

FAUSGA said:


> your covers are really good!


Thank you!



N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Sometimes I want to switch genres just for the covers. Love your work all around!


If you are referring about your historical fiction works, I would _love_ to work with you on any redesigns you have in mind 



N. Gemini Sasson said:


> And I just noticed my cover upthread last week. Liked the old cover I had for _Say No More_, but the new cover you designed made a noticeable difference in sales.


That is what I like to hear!



N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Working on the sequel right now. Can't wait to work with you again. You started on time, had quick turnaround, and were responsive to input.


Likewise! Thank you for the kind words 



JeanetteRaleigh said:


> Bookmarked. You have some awesome covers!


Thank you


----------



## gracie8 (May 19, 2014)

I have bookmarked your covers also. Premade  Cozy Mystery covers are hard to find and you have some.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

gracie8 said:


> I have bookmarked your covers also. Premade Cozy Mystery covers are hard to find and you have some.


Great! Only $50 more to get a completely custom cover too


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Fresh off the press! Which one would you read first?


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Just finished up this one and am proud of how it turned out. What do you think?


----------



## X. Aratare (Feb 5, 2013)

ebooklaunch said:


> Just finished up this one and am proud of how it turned out. What do you think?


I'm just curious what level this one is of your packages.

I've signed up for one at the $149 level and the work ... well, the first versions produced (just in case people are wondering they send you 3 versions of a cover w/in a week) were not anywhere near this quality and not anywhere near the genre either (I wanted paranormal romance, gave instances of covers in the top 100 I liked and a summary of the book per their request, and I received what could best be described as something that might fit in the horror genre, would be unrecognizable as anything but a blue blob with a black background in a thumbnail and uninspiring times new roman font ...). While I'm waiting for a complete redo (I gave yet more examples of covers and your own work and images from shutterstock to help) and hope for the best, I'm a little dismayed that the cover I originally was presented with wasn't of this quality even if it was off the mark for genre.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

X. Aratare said:


> I'm just curious what level this one is of your packages.


Hi Catherine! Great to see you on Kboards. This one is a Dynamic package (same as yours).

Thank you for posting your feedback. I got your email yesterday and am currently working on your revised concept. Since we won't be using the first concepts that I sent you, I have attached them below so that authors on here can get an idea of what we are referring to. I definitely agree with you that the Romance/Sexy factor has to come through a little more for your concept. I guess I got carried away when I read your request of "Bare-chested man. He's a merman-type creature, but NOT sweet like the Little Mermaid or anything, but sort of scary and definitely sexy, so maybe gills or scales?" 

Sidenote: The fonts in these are not Times New Roman, they are Footlight for the lighter concept and Trajan Pro for the black and blue ones (they are all serif fonts so can be easily confused) and Cactus Bold for the series title. I am excited to show you what I come up with next!


----------



## X. Aratare (Feb 5, 2013)

ebooklaunch said:


> Hi Catherine! Great to see you on Kboards. This one is a Dynamic package (same as yours).
> 
> Thank you for posting your feedback. I got your email yesterday and am currently working on your revised concept. Since we won't be using the first concepts that I sent you, I have attached them below so that authors on here can get an idea of what we are referring to. I definitely agree with you that the Romance/Sexy factor has to come through a little more for your concept. I guess I got carried away when I read your request of "Bare-chested man. He's a merman-type creature, but NOT sweet like the Little Mermaid or anything, but sort of scary and definitely sexy, so maybe gills or scales?"
> 
> Sidenote: The fonts in these are not Times New Roman, they are Footlight for the lighter concept and Trajan Pro for the black and blue ones (they are all serif fonts so can be easily confused) and Cactus Bold for the series title. I am excited to show you what I come up with next!


I think your work in general is really spectacular. That's why I hired you! And as it seems my words mislead you, that's on me. I'm new to working with someone like you as I normally work with artists but this is for a m/f line that I want to differentiate and what I tell them did not translate for you. Maybe this is a situation where authors will learn from my mistakes.

Anyways, I look forward to the redos and I sincerely believe that they will be more what I'm looking for, the genre and I'll be happy to have them shared here with my endorsement.


----------



## John Ellsworth (Jun 1, 2014)

Love my new covers! Dane is extremely helpful and talented. He had no problems with making changes I asked for even after we were finished.  Thanks again!

John Ellsworth

** he made my first three on left, below


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

X. Aratare said:


> Anyways, I look forward to the redos and I sincerely believe that they will be more what I'm looking for, the genre and I'll be happy to have them shared here with my endorsement.


Sounds great, Catherine!


John Ellsworth said:


> Love my new covers! Dane is extremely helpful and talented. He had no problems with making changes I asked for even after we were finished. Thanks again!
> 
> John Ellsworth


Thanks, John! It was great working on your series


----------



## X. Aratare (Feb 5, 2013)

I can never figure out how to post images so I'll leave it to Dane to do it if he would like to show of the redone cover. But I posted above, because I wasn't really happy with what the first drafts of the cover had come out. I have never worked with a cover designer and I didn't know how to work with one (I work with artists that paint, which is way different). So the first one was a miscommunication between the two of us. But Dane took the criticism and completely redid the cover. There are NO similar elements and made a work of art!  It's exactly what I want, but more importantly it hits the genre squarely meaning people will KNOW its paranormal romance!  But its (I think ahem) more beautiful than a lot of the covers out there.

Anyways, I wanted people to know who are considering ebooklaunch that they are excellent, professional and helpful. I recommend them 100% and am having them do the rest of the books in the series.

Thank you, Dane!


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

ebooklaunch said:


> Hi Catherine! Great to see you on Kboards. This one is a Dynamic package (same as yours).
> 
> Thank you for posting your feedback. I got your email yesterday and am currently working on your revised concept. Since we won't be using the first concepts that I sent you, I have attached them below so that authors on here can get an idea of what we are referring to. I definitely agree with you that the Romance/Sexy factor has to come through a little more for your concept. I guess I got carried away when I read your request of "Bare-chested man. He's a merman-type creature, but NOT sweet like the Little Mermaid or anything, but sort of scary and definitely sexy, so maybe gills or scales?"
> 
> Sidenote: The fonts in these are not Times New Roman, they are Footlight for the lighter concept and Trajan Pro for the black and blue ones (they are all serif fonts so can be easily confused) and Cactus Bold for the series title. I am excited to show you what I come up with next!


These are beautiful covers, especially the first one and the last one. I have to agree, I wouldn't know the genre...but very expertly done. Maybe with a few added elements of a particular genre these might still be sold.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

X. Aratare said:


> I can never figure out how to post images so I'll leave it to Dane to do it if he would like to show of the redone cover. But I posted above, because I wasn't really happy with what the first drafts of the cover had come out. I have never worked with a cover designer and I didn't know how to work with one (I work with artists that paint, which is way different). So the first one was a miscommunication between the two of us. But Dane took the criticism and completely redid the cover. There are NO similar elements and made a work of art! It's exactly what I want, but more importantly it hits the genre squarely meaning people will KNOW its paranormal romance! But its (I think ahem) more beautiful than a lot of the covers out there.
> 
> Anyways, I wanted people to know who are considering ebooklaunch that they are excellent, professional and helpful. I recommend them 100% and am having them do the rest of the books in the series.
> 
> Thank you, Dane!


Thanks Catherine! I have posted the new concept that was created for everyone to see 





L.L. Akers said:


> These are beautiful covers, especially the first one and the last one. I have to agree, I wouldn't know the genre...but very expertly done. Maybe with a few added elements of a particular genre these might still be sold.


Great idea! I will do that and put them in the Premade Gallery.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Switching it up this week by showing one of our fantasy illustrations for Robert Ryan's  Lore of the Letharn:


----------



## Rob Ryan (Feb 19, 2014)

The brief was to give me a cover that "instantly says epic fantasy." 

You nailed it!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Rob Ryan said:


> The brief was to give me a cover that "instantly says epic fantasy."
> 
> You nailed it!


Thanks Rob! Looking forward to working with you again


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Excited to receive two more gold stars from Joel Friedlander's October's Cover contest


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Howdy Kboards Authors! Pricing for our custom cover design will be going up in Jan 2015. I thought I would let you guys know now in case you were thinking of getting a cover design from us  

Pricing and portfolio can be viewed here: www.ebooklaunch.com/ebook-cover-design


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Here's something I don't design for everyday - a _non-fiction series_!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Just finished up Book 1 of this series


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Just finished up a series of covers! Which one do you like best?


----------



## John Ellsworth (Jun 1, 2014)

ebooklaunch said:


> Just finished up a series of covers! Which one do you like best?


Dane, I want the picture of my abs back! That's four times now you've used it without coughing up a royalty.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

John Ellsworth said:


> Dane, I want the picture of my abs back! That's four times now you've used it without coughing up a royalty.


Har Har John


----------



## Pauline Creeden (Aug 4, 2011)

Striking and dramatic covers! I <3 them!! Bookmarking your site


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Pauline Creeden said:


> Striking and dramatic covers! I <3 them!! Bookmarking your site


Thanks, Pauline!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Excited to receive a Gold Star from The Book Designer in November's monthly cover contest!

Praise from Joel and his team for this series concept:



> "Gorgeous detail and careful typography create a classic look, with a subtle but effective series brand."


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

I hope everyone is having a great holiday season!

If you are looking to get a cover designed (or redesigned) in 2015, I would love to be your designer!

Here is a recent example of a cover that I just completed:



For more info about pricing and portfolio, please visit: www.ebooklaunch.com/ebook-cover-design

Cheers,

Dane


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Happy New Year Kboarders!

I hope everyone has their writing resolutions dialed in 

I wanted to share a recently completed Chick lit/Romance/Fantasy cover:



For more info about pricing and portfolio, please visit: www.ebooklaunch.com/ebook-cover-design

Cheers,

Dane


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Really excited to win the non-fiction award this month for The Book Designer's monthly cover contest!! Two other submissions also received gold stars


----------



## sallygould (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulations to Dane and his team at www.ebooklaunch.com, who just won an award for the covers of my series for middle grade readers, The Max Books!
I highly recommend ebooklaunch to anyone who is looking for a cover designer. They were great to work with and had quick turn around times.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

sallygould said:


> Congratulations to Dane and his team at www.ebooklaunch.com, who just won an award for the covers of my series for middle grade readers, The Max Books!
> I highly recommend ebooklaunch to anyone who is looking for a cover designer. They were great to work with and had quick turn around times.


Thank you, Sally! I really enjoyed working on your covers


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

New series design!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

You have gorgeous covers! Bookmarked.


----------



## GinaBaloghBooks (Jan 16, 2015)

I want to recommend this company to writers of all genres. 
Every part of this process was professional and fun! The cover for my ebook was ready within a week, which is amazing considering the quality of work.
A reader commented that her reason for purchasing my novel was the cover, which is one of the many reasons I am so thrilled.
I am earnestly at work on the second novel in this series, already anticipating how great it will be to work with ebook launch again.
Thank you, Dane!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Stacy Claflin said:


> You have gorgeous covers! Bookmarked.


Thank you, Stacy!



GinaBaloghBooks said:


> I want to recommend this company to writers of all genres.
> Every part of this process was professional and fun! The cover for my ebook was ready within a week, which is amazing considering the quality of work.
> A reader commented that her reason for purchasing my novel was the cover, which is one of the many reasons I am so thrilled.
> I am earnestly at work on the second novel in this series, already anticipating how great it will be to work with ebook launch again.
> Thank you, Dane!


Hi Gina,

Welcome to kboards! Thank you very much for the kind words - I really enjoyed working with you too


----------



## G. (Aug 21, 2014)

Very nice covers. I've been meaning to bookmark this, and finally got it done.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

G. said:


> Very nice covers. I've been meaning to bookmark this, and finally got it done.


Thanks, G! Hope to work with you in the future


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

ebooklaunch said:


> New series design!




I am over the moon about the new covers for my trilogy! Now I finally have a consistent and stylized look that nails what the books represent. Dane was incredible to work with on this project. We both went through a ton of options for which photos to use and he managed to tie them in together with a very branded look. Love the fonts, colors, the subjects and backgrounds... Awesome people to work with.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> I am over the moon about the new covers for my trilogy! Now I finally have a consistent and stylized look that nails what they books represent. Dane was incredible to work with on this project. We both went through a ton of options for which photos to use and he managed to tie them in together with a very branded look. Love the fonts, colors, the subjects and backgrounds... Awesome people to work with.


Thank you for the kind words, Gemi! I look forward to our next project together


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

New cover design! Really proud of this one  What do you guys think?


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

G'day Kboarders! Hope you are all having productive writing days 

I wanted to share a recently completed Thriller cover. Let me know what you think!



For more info about pricing and portfolio, please visit: www.ebooklaunch.com/ebook-cover-design

Cheers,

Dane


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Recently finished book cover design and it's 3D mockup. What do you think?


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Sigh. Those covers are truly amazing.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

SevenDays said:


> Sigh. Those covers are truly amazing.


Thank you!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Excited to receive two more gold stars from Joel Friedlander's January Cover Contest

  

Praise from Joel and his team for this series concept:



> "These three covers show series design at its best. The emblematic characters each convey the tone and context of the books, and they are held together by the overall look and the strong series branding."


[url=http://www.ebooklaunch.com/ebook-cover-design]

Praise from Joel and his team for this cover concept:



> "There's a fascinating contrast between this cover and the one directly below for *Rotting Frontier." Both have nearly identical elements for the designer to work with. Here, they are composed for maximum impact, readability, and to convey a sense of excitement and interest in the story."


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Just finished up book two of this visionary fiction series. What do you think?


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Just finished up this text-based cover for this satire book for my friend's dad. What do you guys think? I had a read through some of the reviews and they were pretty hilarious, you can check out the book here: http://www.amazon.com/LOST-PROFOUND-Rejected-Reviews-Famous-ebook/dp/B00U61LG5G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1425521302&sr=8-1&keywords=lost+and+profound+mark+mckirdy


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2015)

We work with authors on marketing and sometimes it involves redoing the covers. thought it'd be worth it to add a data point.

eBookLaunch redid a cover for one of the authors we work with. Note: I didn't have any interaction with them and there is no business relationship. I just heard from the author. She communicated with them and she paid for the cover.

After that Bookbub (which had rejected the book earlier) accepted it. 

So now I've included them in the list of cover designers i recommend to authors we work with. Good work and I think authors would be interested in knowing that a simple cover redesign (on a good book with an inadequate cover) could get you accepted at Bookbub.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

kward said:


> Outstanding covers - can't say enough how impressed I am with your work - you must be in high demand and deservedly so.


Thanks, Kenneth! I have availability to take on new designs if you know of anyone


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

ireaderreview said:


> We work with authors on marketing and sometimes it involves redoing the covers. thought it'd be worth it to add a data point.
> 
> eBookLaunch redid a cover for one of the authors we work with. Note: I didn't have any interaction with them and there is no business relationship. I just heard from the author. She communicated with them and she paid for the cover.
> 
> ...


Awesome! I'm glad to hear everything worked out. Thank you for your including your experience here and for your recommendations to your authors


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

More covers! Which do you like best?


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Just finished up this series design! What do you think?


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Finished up some humorous text/type-based covers. What do you guys think??


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Gorgeous, as usual!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

cagnes said:


> Gorgeous, as usual!


Thank you!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

And now for something different! Just finished up this illustrated cover based on Golden Age jungle genre comics! I'm really pleased with how it turned out - what do you think?


----------



## Trans-Human (Apr 22, 2015)

OMG, its gorgeous! 

*extends hands to grab grab grab*


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

I so admire your work.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Gaulvinov said:


> OMG, its gorgeous!
> 
> *extends hands to grab grab grab*


Just formatting it now, so it should be available soon! 



klhynds said:


> I so admire your work.


Thank you! it's always flattering to hear that from a fellow designer 

In the theme of "different" covers, here's a concept that was inspired by late 1930s anti-fascist posters:


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Excited to receive a gold star from Joel Friedlander's April Cover contest for this series design!



Also, for those of you that missed it - here's a timelapse video of a recently completed cover design that has racked up over 1000 views in the past week 

The video covers photo selection & manipulation, font choice and placement all in 4 minutes:






Here's the completed concept:



For those wanting more info, here's a write up about the process here.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Recent covers from last week. (Thriller, 1920s Romantic Fiction, Contemporary Romantic Memoir). Which one do you like best?


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

You have some fabulous covers.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Lydniz said:


> You have some fabulous covers.


Thank you, Lydniz! I appreciate the feedback


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

AnnChristy said:


> Totally amazing. I love those series covers. So sharp and crisp and...drool-worthy.


Thanks, Ann Christy!


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

Those are gorgeous. I love the Borderland cover.


----------



## Logan R. (May 13, 2011)

They did the cover for my book Mortis, and I love it. Ordering another one from them this week!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

CadyVance said:


> Those are gorgeous. I love the Borderland cover.


Thank you, Cady! 



Logan Rutherford said:


> They did the cover for my book Mortis, and I love it. Ordering another one from them this week!


Looking forward to working with you again, Logan.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Recent covers from last week. (Psychological Horror, Contemporary romance / chick lit, Heroic Fantasy). Which one do you like best?


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Recent covers from last week! Which one do you like best?


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Who wouldn't pick the penguin


----------



## JalexM (May 14, 2015)

Wow I like them all! Bookmarking your page


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

geronl said:


> Who wouldn't pick the penguin


Right?! Good ol' Walder 



JalexM said:


> Wow I like them all! Bookmarking your page


Thank you!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Excited to receive a Gold Star for this Non-Fiction Cover in Joel's monthy cover contest for May.



Here's what Joel had to say about it:

_" JF: Attractive and expertly produced, a solid nonfiction cover. ★ "_


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey all,

Many authors have asked us at Ebook Launch to create a website for their book. I believed that a website was an extremely important marketing tool but didn't have the resources to offer it as a service - until now! Drum roll, please... 

We've partnered with Booklaunch (similar name, I know) to bring you an exclusive deal on their Premium Service.

*What is Booklaunch? *

Booklaunch was built specifically for indie authors and provides everything you need to create a beautiful website for your book. Their drag and drop page builder makes it easy to create a powerful page in minutes. The Premium service includes email capture tools, built-in SEO Metadata, custom domains, and much more. You now have the power to create dedicated websites for all your books.

You can get all that and more with Booklaunch's Premium service.

I really believe that this is a great affordable product for self published authors. I've worked out a special deal with them for Kboarders and now you can get it for 20% off for only $97/year (or $8/month if that sounds better  ) for their Premium service.

Click here to learn more and get the deal

Please let me know if you have any questions,

Dane


----------



## Tyler Cook (May 11, 2013)

These all look really great!  I may you use you in the future!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Tyler Cook said:


> These all look really great! I may you use you in the future!


Thanks, Tyler! I would love to design your next cover for you


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey guys!

A lot of you enjoyed the first time lapse video I posted (earlier in this thread), so I've created another time lapse video of one of our designs!

You can check it out here.

Please take a look a let me know what you think by commenting (and if you would like to see more!)

Hope you have a great day (especially for my fellow Canucks - Happy Canada Day!)

Cheers,

Dane


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

The first one was awesome for sure, I'll check this one out


----------



## AmieStuart (Oct 25, 2013)

Gorgeous work!!!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

geronl said:


> The first one was awesome for sure, I'll check this one out


Cool, let me know what you think!


AmieStuart said:


> Gorgeous work!!!


Thanks Amie


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Just finished up this Contemporary Fantasy series. What do you guys think?

  

Side mention - happy to announce that our cover "Ebon Peril" got a gold star in last month's cover design awards:



Here's what Joel had to say about it:

_"JF: Great job, you have to love it. And remember, you want to stand out, and this cover, with its strong graphics and bright colors, will definitely stand out from the crowd.★"_


----------



## jessie520 (Jul 26, 2015)

ebooklaunch said:


> Just finished up this Contemporary Fantasy series. What do you guys think?


WOW. Those covers are absolutely stunning! I love the style, the colors, everything. Fantastic work!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

jessie520 said:


> WOW. Those covers are absolutely stunning! I love the style, the colors, everything. Fantastic work!


Thank you Jessie! I really appreciate the feedback


----------



## Leanne King (Oct 2, 2012)

ebooklaunch said:


> Just finished up this Contemporary Fantasy series. What do you guys think?


Lovely work. And I love love love the Ebon Peril cover! Out of interest, which of your package levels was that from?


----------



## hulklogan (Jul 13, 2015)

Do you guys provide the photoshop file as well as the JPG?


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Leanne King said:


> Lovely work. And I love love love the Ebon Peril cover! Out of interest, which of your package levels was that from?


Hi Leanne, glad to hear you liked it! That was from our Premium package (as are all hand drawn illustrations)


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

hulklogan said:


> Do you guys provide the photoshop file as well as the JPG?


Hi Logan, welcome to kboards! We offer it as an add on for authors who would like it (along with things like bookmarks, banners, POD upgrades, audiobook covers etc).


----------



## hulklogan (Jul 13, 2015)

Awesome, I love your stuff and will definitely be in touch.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

hulklogan said:


> Awesome, I love your stuff and will definitely be in touch.


Great! Looking forward to hearing from you


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

More designs from this week! Which do you like best?


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Here's an updated collection of my cover designs that have received Gold Stars from, or have won, The Book Designer's monthly cover contest!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Currently working on another cover for this series  What's everyone working on this week?


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Just finished up these Horror/Thriller and Dystopian/Apocalyptic designs this week!

 

Here's a concept that the author did not choose, but I love it so I wanted to show it off somewhere 



Finally, here are a couple new premades!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Just finished up Book 1 of this Sci-Fi series. What do you guys think?


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

The SKIN cover is awesome!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

dotx said:


> The SKIN cover is awesome!


Thank you! I really like it as well. Excited to design the rest of the series


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Just finished a couple of non-fiction titles. Always nice to mix it up from fiction designs. What's your personal favourite cover design for non-fiction?


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Recently finished time/travel love story. Would you read the blurb?



*Sidenote: *I am thinking of creating a blog post about how to design an effective series. Would you be interested in that?


----------



## Leanne King (Oct 2, 2012)

ebooklaunch said:


> *Sidenote: *I am thinking of creating a blog post about how to design an effective series. Would you be interested in that?


Yes please!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Leanne King said:


> Yes please!


Okay, cool! I will get started


----------



## Seshenet (May 20, 2015)

Your covers are fantastic! Looking fwd to reading your blog.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Seshenet said:


> Your covers are fantastic! Looking fwd to reading your blog.


Thank you! I will post here when it is ready


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Just finished up a couple of books (Young Adult Fantasy and Contemporary Romance)


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Proud to receive the award for best non fiction cover and runner up for best fiction cover in this month's  cover design contest



Here's what the judge had to say about it:

_"Simple, clean, classical, elegant and excellently implemented. Excellent design."_


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Couple new designs hot off the press! What do you think?


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Couple new designs, Mystery Thriller & a Supernatural Suspense Thriller! Which one would you pick up first?


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Had fun designing this non-fiction title


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Another design for your peepers  What do you think?



ALSO - is anyone here on Instagram? I am here if you want to see the designs I post daily (can only post once a week here  ) http://www.instagram.com/ebooklaunch


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Proud to receive the award for* best fiction cover* and *runner up for best fiction cover* in this month's [http://www.thebookdesigner.com/2015/12/e-book-cover-design-awards-november-2015/] cover design contest[/url]



Here's what the judge had to say about it:

_"Svelte and moody with the promise of some pretty naughty action. Pregnant with eroticism, almost begging us to just give in and submit to its charms."_

Runner up:



_"I love the textures and careful lettering on this cover, and how the design perfectly represents the idea behind the title."_


----------



## Jeff Hughes (May 4, 2012)

I didn't envy Dane. I'm a pretty creative person, and a photographer to boot. And yet I didn't have a clue how to translate this distant sense of what I wanted... into an actual cover. Part of my brief to Dane read:

_Here's the thing&#8230; most non-fiction books don't have an emotional undercurrent. Mine does. Those of us who ride love it with a passion that is almost unfathomable. It would be nice to have a cover that gave a little sense of that.

<< snip >>

I would very much like a visually arresting cover that stands apart in my genre, but I'll trust you good folks to not let me fall in that 'a bridge too far' tar pit!_

When Dane got back to me a week later he shared two mock-ups. Both were fabulous. I could have flipped a coin.

To say I am well pleased doesn't begin to describe it. I will be back.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Jeff Hughes said:


> To say I am well pleased doesn't begin to describe it. I will be back.


Thank you for the kind words, Jeff! I look forward to working with you again - you are a pleasure to design for!

Here's the design Jeff is referring to:



Also, here some other designs that have been completed recently. As always, if you are viewing this thread, I would love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Just finished this horror cover - what do you think?


----------



## Trans-Human (Apr 22, 2015)

It looks awesome!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Schrödinger's Cat said:


> It looks awesome!


Thank you!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Some more recently completed designs.

What do you, dear reader, think of them?


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Write.Dream.Repeat. said:


> Very nice!


Thank you! I appreciate you taking the time to give some feedback, Colleen


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2016)

Stunning artwork


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Andrew Murray said:


> Stunning artwork


Thank you for the compliment, Andrew!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Some more recently completed designs.

What do you, dear reader, think of them?


----------



## Trans-Human (Apr 22, 2015)

They look gorgeous!


----------



## Nicholas Erik (Sep 22, 2015)

If you need a professional, eye-popping cover design that will not only help you stand out in a crowded marketplace, but also help you actually sell
books, look no further than eBooklaunch.

Also, Dane's turnaround is really quick and he's a friendly guy. So there's that. Highly recommended. 

Nick


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Schrödinger's Cat said:


> It looks awesome!


Thank you!



Nicholas Erik said:


> If you need a professional, eye-popping cover design that will not only help you stand out in a crowded marketplace, but also help you actually sell
> books, look no further than eBooklaunch.
> 
> Also, Dane's turnaround is really quick and he's a friendly guy. So there's that. Highly recommended.
> ...


Appreciate it, Nick  It's been great working with you on your series!


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

I love the cover for Genie... and all your other covers. Beautiful work.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

renahobie said:


> I love the cover for Genie... and all your other covers. Beautiful work.


You need to put a link in your signature


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

geronl said:


> You need to put a link in your signature


Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I like looking at pre-made book covers.


----------



## scifi365 (Sep 12, 2014)

F**k me, those are good. That's my professional (and very technical) assessment! Seriously, though, those are the kind of covers that would make me pick up a paperback at Waterstones just to find out what the book is all about. Awesome work.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

geronl said:


> I like looking at pre-made book covers.


Okay, cool! I will be sure to add more premades 

You can also click on the covers for Dynamic and Premium to view the full galleries.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

scifi365 said:


> F**k me, those are good. That's my professional (and very technical) assessment! Seriously, though, those are the kind of covers that would make me pick up a paperback at Waterstones just to find out what the book is all about. Awesome work.


haha! thank you  It made me very happy to read your enthusiastic assessment.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

renahobie said:


> I love the cover for Genie... and all your other covers. Beautiful work.


Thank you! I appreciate it


----------



## Sasha Clementine (Apr 7, 2016)

Wow, these are incredible!

Bookmarked your website for future use.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Sasha Clementine said:


> Wow, these are incredible!
> 
> Bookmarked your website for future use.


Great! Looking forward to working together with you


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Just finished up a couple of designs - let me know what you think!


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Your work is beautiful--and eye catching.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

EC Sheedy said:


> Your work is beautiful--and eye catching.


Thank you!


----------



## jellybelly (Apr 20, 2016)

That cover for A Pacific Murder is just amazing.

These make me want to write books for them just so I can use the covers...


----------



## Veronica Sicoe (Jun 21, 2015)

OMFG yours are some of the most amazing covers I've seen in a LONG time. Totally bookmarked!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

jellybelly said:


> That cover for A Pacific Murder is just amazing.
> 
> These make me want to write books for them just so I can use the covers...


Glad they can be of some inspiration!



Veronica Sicoe said:


> OMG yours are some of the most amazing covers I've seen in a LONG time. Totally bookmarked!


Thank you, I really appreciate the feedback


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Proud to receive the award for best non fiction cover and 2 runner up Gold Stars for best fiction cover in this month's  cover design contest. Let me know what you think!



Here's what the judge had to say about it:

_"A beautiful and sensitive cover that brings together disparate elements in a careful balance. It's personal, historical, artful, and multi-layered all at the same time."_



Here's what the judge had to say about it:

_"A cover that achieves a lot of power with minimal elements, and the unseen character is a strong hook."_



Here's what the judge had to say about it:

_"Very effective, invites our curiosity about the characters, and I especially liked the subtle framing."_


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Happy Friday! Here are a couple of new Contemporary Romance designs  Please let me know what you think!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Just finished up this action adventure/time travel series. Let me know what you think!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Flexing some genre diversity with these custom concepts and premade book cover this week - what do you think?


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Happy Memorial Day!

Here are a couple of book cover concepts that were completed this week - what do you think?


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Honored to receive the award for best fiction cover in this month's  cover design contest  (out of 124 submissions)!



Here's what the judge, Joel Friedlander of TheBookDesigner.com, had to say about it:



> _A brilliant combination of ornament, typography, and illustration really makes this charming cover stand out._


What do you think?


----------



## JAAndrews (Jun 30, 2016)

Ebooklaunch.com designed my ebook cover and the cover and interior of my paperback novel and I LOVE everything they did.  

My cover came out perfect and I know for a fact that this morning (first morning it is published) that I made one sale to a woman who just loved the cover. (I will never use the phrase "don't judge a book by its cover" again.  )

The guys at Ebooklaunch were so easy to work with, had incredibly fast turn around times and I can't recommend them highly enough.

Thanks Dane and John!  You made me love my book even more!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

JAAndrews said:


> Ebooklaunch.com designed my ebook cover and the cover and interior of my paperback novel and I LOVE everything they did.
> 
> My cover came out perfect and I know for a fact that this morning (first morning it is published) that I made one sale to a woman who just loved the cover. (I will never use the phrase "don't judge a book by its cover" again.  )
> 
> ...


Thank you, Janice! It was a pleasure working with you  Best of luck with the book and looking forward to working together again soon!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Here are a couple of book cover concepts that were completed this week. Which one would you pick up first?


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

Gorgeous work, as always.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

natashasnow said:


> Gorgeous work, as always.


Thanks, Natasha


----------



## KitSarge (Apr 1, 2015)

Just ran across this. Your covers are amazing and the prices very reasonable. Just sent in my latest Women's Fiction piece to my editor, so you'll probably be hearing from me in a few weeks, if you're available!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

KitSarge said:


> Just ran across this. Your covers are amazing and the prices very reasonable. Just sent in my latest Women's Fiction piece to my editor, so you'll probably be hearing from me in a few weeks, if you're available!


Thanks you! Yes, I am available and look forward to hearing from you. What is the title of your book so I know to keep an eye out


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Recently completed Sci-Fi horror book cover, let me know what you think!


----------



## KitSarge (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi again! My book will be coming back from my editor tomorrow; it's called WHAT IT IS. Looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

KitSarge said:


> Hi again! My book will be coming back from my editor tomorrow; it's called WHAT IT IS. Looking forward to hearing from you!


Hi Kit,

Please visit our website to place your order here: www.ebooklaunch.com/ebook-cover-design

Looking forward to working with you


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Recently completed illustrated book #2 in this fantasy series. What do you think?


----------



## JAAndrews (Jun 30, 2016)

My cover from Ebook Launch got good reviews from The Book Designer! Thanks guys!

http://www.thebookdesigner.com/2016/08/e-book-cover-design-awards-july-2016/


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

JAAndrews said:


> My cover from Ebook Launch got good reviews from The Book Designer! Thanks guys!
> 
> http://www.thebookdesigner.com/2016/08/e-book-cover-design-awards-july-2016/
> 
> My pleasure! Best of luck with your book


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Just finished up these two suspense book cover designs. Which one do you like best?


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Just finished up these book cover designs. Which one do you like best?


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Wonderfully professional!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Write.Dream.Repeat. said:


> Wonderfully professional!


Thank you! I appreciate the feedback


----------



## Tommy Muncie (Dec 8, 2014)

Never knew Ebooklaunch were on here until someone bumped this, but I'll chime in: the two covers currently in my signature (Shadow's Talent and GotN, in case I add more later) were both done by Dane, and I love them and so do a lot of my readers. If I ever get book 3 of that series finished I'll definitely be in touch with EBL again, they offer a very professional service, and they listen when it comes to revisions. Great job guys!


----------



## Peter Spenser (Jan 26, 2012)

ebooklaunch said:


> Just finished up these book cover designs. Which one do you like best?


From left to right: the first 2. The third one, not much at all.


----------



## TheLemontree (Sep 12, 2015)

Oh my gosh, are these premades? The cat with the gumboot would be just ideal for my wip!


----------



## NoLongerPosting (Apr 5, 2014)

Removed due to site owner's change to TOS.


----------



## ShayneRutherford (Mar 24, 2014)

Rickie Blair said:


> Actually, I'm a little disappointed to see my cover previewed to the Internet at large, months before its publication date, with no notice, by someone other than me.


Yikes. That sucks. I know it's probably not much consolation, but it is a really gorgeous cover.


----------



## sela (Nov 2, 2014)

Rickie Blair said:


> Nope, not premades.
> Actually, I'm a little disappointed to see my cover previewed to the Internet at large, months before its publication date, with no notice, by someone other than me.
> 
> Incidentally, Stacey, what type of book did you think this cover was perfect for?


Oops. That sucks. I think the issue could be fixed quickly by deleting the cover from the post. I would think an email to support at ebook launch would do the trick.


----------



## TheLemontree (Sep 12, 2015)

Rickie Blair said:


> Nope, not premades.
> Actually, I'm a little disappointed to see my cover previewed to the Internet at large, months before its publication date, with no notice, by someone other than me.
> 
> Incidentally, Stacey, what type of book did you think this cover was perfect for?


Yikes. That's not great.

Cosy cat mystery with a body in the garden, is what my work in progress is. I've been keeping an eye on cover sites for months for an illustrated cat that will work well for a series of covers.

Sent from my GT-S7390 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Tommy Muncie said:


> Never knew Ebooklaunch were on here until someone bumped this, but I'll chime in: the two covers currently in my signature (Shadow's Talent and GotN, in case I add more later) were both done by Dane, and I love them and so do a lot of my readers. If I ever get book 3 of that series finished I'll definitely be in touch with EBL again, they offer a very professional service, and they listen when it comes to revisions. Great job guys!


Thanks, Tommy!



TheLemontree said:


> Oh my gosh, are these premades? The cat with the gumboot would be just ideal for my wip!


These are custom covers. I'd be happy to design your cover for you  www.ebooklaunch.com/ebook-cover-design


Rickie Blair said:


> Nope, not premades.
> Actually, I'm a little disappointed to see my cover previewed to the Internet at large, months before its publication date, with no notice, by someone other than me.
> 
> Incidentally, Stacey, what type of book did you think this cover was perfect for?


Apologies, Rickie! I have removed it from the thread. The good news is that Stacey's cover is a Cozy Mystery with a body in the garden - looks like the genre has been hit on the head 



ShayneRutherford said:


> it is a really gorgeous cover.


Thanks, Shayne! Always nice to hear from a fellow designer.



Sela said:


> Oops. That sucks. I think the issue could be fixed quickly by deleting the cover from the post. I would think an email to support at ebook launch would do the trick.


Good idea  I have sent Rickie an email.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Proud to receive the award for best fiction cover (and runner up for best fiction cover) in this month's  cover design contest



Here's what the judge had to say about the design for Blacktip Island:

_"The delightful concept and illustration style are just right for this comic novel."_



Here's what the judge had to say about the design for The Harbinger:

_"A strong story-based cover that poses a lot of intriguing questions, like who are those people on the right and why are they going towards the city when everyone is trying to get out? The title treatment and background texture all add to the effect."_

What do you guys think?


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Just finished up the 3rd cover design for this Contemporary Romance series


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

I really like the kindred design. Nice covers. 

_Best of luck with your business!_


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

SA_Soule said:


> I really like the kindred design. Nice covers.
> 
> _Best of luck with your business!_


Thank you!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Proud to receive the award for Best Fiction book cover (for the second month in a row!) in this month's  cover design contest



Here's what the judge had to say about the design for The Pearl and the Carnelian:

_"Gorgeous, outstanding photo and design. This cover looks like a best-seller."_

The author also ordered the print cover from me, so here is what the full cover looks like:


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Recently completed book covers, let me know what you think!

 

*BONUS* I recently completed a new website for my business and would love to hear your feedback 

https://ebooklaunch.com


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Recently completed this illustrated book cover. Let me know what you think!



*BONUS* I recently completed a new website for my business and would love to hear your feedback 

https://ebooklaunch.com/ebook-cover-design


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Premades have been added to the new site 

  

Click here to view them all: https://ebooklaunch.com/premade-book-covers-for-sale/


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Some recently completed book cover concepts. I'm available to take on new authors for those needing a great book cover design 

View full portfolio: Portfolio


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Proud to receive a couple of gold stars in this month's  cover design contest



Here's what the judge, Joel Friedlander, had to say about the design for Dawn of Legaia:

_"A beautiful and intriguing cover, and note how carefully the type is integrated into the design. ★ "_



Here's what the judge had to say about the design for The Folcroft Ghosts:

_"A nearly perfect cover with atmosphere, story, a clear signal about the kind of tale inside, and a lot of care taken in putting it together, with some delightful type details, too. ★."_

What do you guys think?

- Dane


----------



## Leanne King (Oct 2, 2012)

Has the $249 cover price point gone forever? As far as I can see your covers start at $349 now. Not saying they're not worth it, but an overnight 40% price hike is a bitter pill to swallow.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi Leanne, 

Yes, my prices have changed in the new year. The cheaper package got more expensive, but the expensive package actually got cheaper (I combined the two packages into one). 

The reason for this is that I found that many authors had a difficult time understanding which package to order for their book, so what I did was make one awesome package to simplify the process. This package is actually better than both of the previous packages (i.e. Dynamic and Premium) as well as being $30.00 USD cheaper than the Premium package.

The new ebook cover package, Custom Ebook Cover, includes:

    Unlimited stock images/textures (whereas the Dynamic package before only had up to 3)
    Unlimited revisions (whereas the Dynamic and Premium packages before only had 3 and 5, respectively).
    Hand-drawn illustrations and/or extensive photoshop manipulation (whereas the Dynamic package did not include that)

It also keeps the best parts about the previous packages as well:

    Our professional designs and communication
    Bonus 3D mockups
    No image fees
    upload-ready JPG file
    Our 100% satisfaction guarantee
    Fast turnaround time

I'm confident that this change will make the process easier for authors while adding more value at the same time.

I am still honoring pricing for series that I did before, so if your book was part of a series - I'll do it for the same price. 

Let me know if you have any other questions  

Thanks, 

Dane


----------



## SC (Jan 6, 2017)

Very, very nice designs. I bookmarked your site.


----------



## Leanne King (Oct 2, 2012)

ebooklaunch said:


> I am still honoring pricing for series that I did before, so if your book was part of a series - I'll do it for the same price.


Okay, cool, that's good to know.

I see that the new package is perhaps better value for money, but there's no getting away from the fact a hundred bucks more is a lot to shell out at a time when many of us are finding sales dwindling and costs rising. I'd never considered the possibility of being 'locked in' to a designer when writing a series, which is my own fault. To know I can complete my current series with you at the same price is a big relief and a generous gesture - thank you.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Shawna Canon said:


> Very, very nice designs. I bookmarked your site.


Thank you, Shawna!



Leanne King said:


> To know I can complete my current series with you at the same price is a big relief and a generous gesture - thank you.


No problem! Just make a note in the comments of the order form and I'll make sure to adjust the price to reflect your series pricing


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Some recently completed book cover designs.

I'm available to take on new authors for those needing a great book cover design 

View full portfolio: Portfolio


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

I recently rebranded a series of books for author Catherine Lee and thought I would share some of the results. See the books on  Amazon 

Here are the author's covers before:



The author had explained that she felt like her covers felt a bit amateurish compared to author best sellers in her category and didn't match the quality of the stories within.

Here was my first concept:



While we thought it was a strong concept, it felt a bit too "out there" and we wanted a concept that was more genre-specific. After some revisions, here is the final result for three rebranded books shown above"

  

Each of these books was also converted into a 3D mock up:



As well as a full print cover to upload to CreateSpace/Amazon KDP Print



Some other material that the author requested was a box set for all of the books in the series as well as Social Banners and Ads:







Almost immediately after uploading the new covers, the author noted that she had seen a bump in sales. Most importantly, she felt that her covers now looked as if they reflected the quality of content within.

Are you in need of a new book cover design? Or perhaps you are considering rebranding an existing book. If so, get in touch. 

View full portfolio: Portfolio


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Some recently completed book cover designs! What do you think?

I'm available to take on new authors for those needing a new book cover design 

  

View full portfolio: Portfolio


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Some recently completed book cover designs! What do you think?

Mic check, is this thing on? Let me know if you have any questions about cover design in general 

  

View full portfolio: Portfolio


----------



## Nicholas Erik (Sep 22, 2015)

I've gotten 7 covers from Dane at eBooklaunch at this point. All of them are fantastic. 

The latest urban fantasy one is so good that it seriously makes me want to buy my own book. 

Turnaround time was lightning quick, all revisions came back within 24 hours, and he even matched some of the text from the preexisting series covers without my thinking of it/sending him the other ones. 

These guys are some of the best in the business. Highly recommended. 

Nick


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm interested in finding a designer who is good with UF that doesn't smell of PNR. Could you show your cover, Nick?

Is Catherine's series set in Australia? Because that's the Sydney CBD + Harbour Bridge seen from Kirribilli. I have many similar photos most of them taken at 5am


----------



## Nicholas Erik (Sep 22, 2015)

Patty Jansen said:


> I'm interested in finding a designer who is good with UF that doesn't smell of PNR. Could you show your cover, Nick?
> 
> Is Catherine's series set in Australia? Because that's the Sydney CBD + Harbour Bridge seen from Kirribilli. I have many similar photos most of them taken at 5am


Sure! No PNR influence, just straight UF mystery stuff.










Here's the cover at a larger size. I compressed the image to get the file size down for my website, so it's a little fuzzy when blown up super big; the original is obviously perfectly crisp.

I sent over about five covers for reference and Dane matched everything I requested perfectly. I also requested that the typography be large and legible at a thumbnail, as well as the little badge. The key elements stand out fantastically well at a thumbnail, which was important for me because of AMS/Amazon in general. It's meant to hit UF pretty tightly, but I think he did an excellent job of making it subtly stand out in terms of style and execution in a crowded market. That's a hard line to straddle, so I was really pleased about that.

Nick


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Nicholas Erik said:


> I've gotten 7 covers from Dane at eBooklaunch at this point. All of them are fantastic.
> 
> The latest urban fantasy one is so good that it seriously makes me want to buy my own book.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind words, Nick! It has been a real pleasure working with you 



Patty Jansen said:


> Is Catherine's series set in Australia? Because that's the Sydney CBD + Harbour Bridge seen from Kirribilli. I have many similar photos most of them taken at 5am


You are correct - it's a series set in Australia 

You can view more of my portfolio on my website:http://ebooklaunch.com/custom-book-cover-portfolio

Let me know if you have any other questions,

Dane


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Some recently completed book cover designs! What do you think?

  

View full portfolio: Portfolio

Let me know if you have any questions about cover design in general


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Proud to receive a couple of gold stars in this month's  cover design contest



Here's what the judge, Joel Friedlander, had to say about the design for Lucifer, Eve & Adam:

_"Terrific textural richness, distinctive typography, and a good sense of humor make this cover for a satirical romance really stand out. ★ "_



Here's what the judge had to say about the design for LIMP:

_"A pretty funny cover, and there's nothing limp about that title, it's standing strong, unlike that poor marionette. ★."_

What do you guys think?

- Dane


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

This week's new designs: non-fiction, middle-grade fiction and a contemporary romantic comedy. Which do you like best?

View full portfolio: Portfolio


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Recently completed print cover. Print cover upgrades for KDP Print, CreateSpace, IngramSpark etc are available for all ebook cover designs 



View full portfolio: Portfolio


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Recently completed this book cover design for International Best Selling Author, A.G. Riddle! What do you think?



View full portfolio: Portfolio


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Amazing work.

I especially love "Limp."


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Silly Writer said:


> Amazing work.
> 
> I especially love "Limp."


Thanks! I like that one, too


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2017)

I was so happy with my cover from ebooklaunch - they were very timely, polite, and responsive. I was a little wary at first of only filling out a form to give them an idea of what I was looking for, but they did an amazing job!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I was so happy with my cover from ebooklaunch - they were very timely, polite, and responsive. I was a little wary at first of only filling out a form to give them an idea of what I was looking for, but they did an amazing job!


Thanks for the kind words, Kari! It was a pleasure working with you


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Recently completed these illustrated book cover designs. What do you think?

 

View full portfolio: Portfolio


----------



## snix (Feb 10, 2017)

After researching a lot of different designers, I went with Ebook Launch for my debut novel because there wasn't a single cover in their portfolio I didn't like. I didn't know exactly what I wanted, but I knew what I liked and what I didn't like, and Dane took my mishmash of half-formed ideas and turned it into a beautiful, eye-catching cover! Not only that, but they were speedy, responsive, and accessible. A real pleasure to work with. I will definitely be coming back to them for the rest of the books in the series.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Susannah Nix said:


> After researching a lot of different designers, I went with Ebook Launch for my debut novel because there wasn't a single cover in their portfolio I didn't like. I didn't know exactly what I wanted, but I knew what I liked and what I didn't like, and Dane took my mishmash of half-formed ideas and turned it into a beautiful, eye-catching cover! Not only that, but they were speedy, responsive, and accessible. A real pleasure to work with. I will definitely be coming back to them for the rest of the books in the series.


Thanks, Susannah! It was a pleasure working with you 

For those curious, here is the concept that we completed together:



View full portfolio: Portfolio


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Recently completed this sci-fi book cover. What do you think? 



View full portfolio: Portfolio


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Recently completed this Psychological Suspense book cover design. What do you think? 



View full portfolio: Portfolio


----------



## rh johnson (Jul 15, 2017)

I have used ebooklaunch for formatting, and the family team has proven itself to be THE most responsive service provider on my list.  No one else comes close for turnaround time and communication.  They provide an exceptional product at the most attractive price I have found.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

rh johnson said:


> I have used ebooklaunch for formatting, and the family team has proven itself to be THE most responsive service provider on my list. No one else comes close for turnaround time and communication. They provide an exceptional product at the most attractive price I have found.


Thank you! Hoping to work with you again soon


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Proud to receive a couple of gold stars in this month's  cover design contest



Here's what the judge, Joel Friedlander, had to say about the design for Death Jars of Broams Eld:

_"Beautiful, atmospheric, balanced, and engaging. What more can a cover do?. ★ "_



Here's what the judge had to say about the design for The 1-Hour College Admissions Essay:

_"Perfectly targeted to its intended market, and expresses the concept of the book in the simple graphics that anchor the design. Nice. ★."_

What do you guys think?

- Dane


----------



## S.L. (Jun 6, 2016)

Looks good, I'll be contacting you next week for my new LitRPG cover.


----------



## Word Fan (Apr 15, 2015)

ebooklaunch said:


> What do you guys think?
> 
> - Dane


I think that, when I try to get to your website, I want to see more than a solid red window with bouncing white balls... and nothing else.

(Hint: It doesn't load.)


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

We just tested our site and it is working for us.

Anyone else experiencing the same issue as 'Word Fan'?


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

ebooklaunch said:


> We just tested our site and it is working for us.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing the same issue as 'Word Fan'?





Word Fan said:


> I think that, when I try to get to your website, I want to see more than a solid red window with bouncing white balls... and nothing else.
> 
> (Hint: It doesn't load.)


Hi Word Fan,

Thanks for the heads-up.

What OS, OS version, browser, and version are you using?


----------



## Word Fan (Apr 15, 2015)

ebooklaunch said:


> Hi Word Fan,
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up.
> 
> What OS, OS version, browser, and version are you using?


I'm not at my laptop so I don't know the version numbers at the moment, but it is macOS El Capitan and Safari.

Your site does load correctly on my iPad.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Lee Sutherland said:


> Looks good, I'll be contacting you next week for my new LitRPG cover.


Awesome, looking forward to it!



Word Fan said:


> I'm not at my laptop so I don't know the version numbers at the moment, but it is macOS El Capitan and Safari.
> 
> Your site does load correctly on my iPad.


Great, thank you for the update. We've tried it on a bunch of different computers, so maybe it was the internet connection?

If any one else is experiencing issues accessing our website, please let me know 

Thanks! 
Dane


----------



## Sunbird Books (May 10, 2016)

Great work on my cover and print formatting!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

SunbirdBooks said:


> Great work on my cover and print formatting!


Our pleasure, Ryan!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Fresh concepts hot off the press! All different genres this week...what do _you_ think? 

  

View pricing + portfolio


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

More completed concepts this week. Do any Kboarders need a book cover design??

  

View pricing + portfolio


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Proud to receive the winning non-fiction cover and a gold star for fiction in this month's  cover design contest



Here's what the judge, Joel Friedlander, had to say about the design for The Haunting of Blackwood House :

_"A beautifully rendered and atmospheric cover that sets the stage for the story inside, complete with pro typography. ★ "_



Here's what the judge had to say about the design for From Waitress to World Traveller:

_"Delightfully encapsulates the fun and adventure of travel and the heroine's journey. Delicate artwork frames and focuses the cover. A home run."_

What do you guys think?

- Dane


----------



## C. Gold (Jun 12, 2017)

I think your covers look awesome.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

C. Gold said:


> I think your covers look awesome.


Thank you for your feedback


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Recently completed a book cover design for this fantasy-romance (with hints of historical drama). What do you think? 



View full portfolio: Portfolio


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Recently completed a book cover design. What do you think? 



View full portfolio: Portfolio


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Just finished up the bundle cover (last one) this series of quirky short story collections 

What do you think?

  

  
 Full Compliation cover 

View full portfolio: Portfolio


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Recently completed a book cover design for this crime fiction. What do you think? 



View full portfolio: Portfolio


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Recently completed a book cover design for this women's fiction/chick-lit. What do you think? 



View full portfolio: Portfolio


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Proud to receive three gold stars in this month's  cover design contest



Here's what the judge, Joel Friedlander, had to say about the design for Come Take Me:

_"The creative title integrates perfectly with the whimsical tone of this cover. ★ "_



Here's what the judge had to say about the design for Living the Good Death:

_"Of course Death would have a pink smartphone, right? This amusing cover will stop just about anyone, and that's already a win. ★."_



Here's what the judge had to say about the design for The Uber Fights:

_"A very effective way of visually capturing the forces arrayed against the upstart Uber. Clean and professional. ★."_

What do you guys think?

- Dane


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Just finished the second book cover for this middle-grade fantasy series. What do you think? 

 

View full portfolio: Portfolio


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Recently completed a book cover design for this YA Fantasy. What do you think?



View full portfolio: Portfolio


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

A horror cover design to add to the portfolio 



View full portfolio: Portfolio


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

A new YA book cover design. What do you think? Anyone here? Feels like I am alone in this thread 



View full portfolio: Portfolio


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2018)

ebooklaunch said:


> A new YA book cover design. What do you think? Anyone here? Feels like I am alone in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> View full portfolio: Portfolio


Love this!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

SummerNights said:


> Love this!


Awesome, thanks for chiming! Means a lot


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

A new suspense book cover design. What do you think?



View full portfolio: Portfolio


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

JRTomlin said:


> Dane just completed a new cover for A Kingdom's Cost and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, JR! I look forward to working together again soon


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Finished the fourth cover in this fantasy series. What do you think?



View full portfolio: Portfolio

See the other covers in the series here: https://www.amazon.com/D.C.-Clemens/e/B01DHXKPJ2


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Proud to win the best non-fiction book cover design in this month's  cover design contest



Here's what the judge, Joel Friedlander, had to say about the design for The Flash Diet:

_"JF: This cover has the "Pow!" factor working for it, grabbing our attention and signaling its exact subject matter through clever yet simple graphics. A winner. "_


----------



## gilesxbecker (Mar 20, 2017)

Do you do Viking novel covers?


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

gilesxbecker said:


> Do you do Viking novel covers?


I'm confident that, with the right information (sub-genre like historical fiction, non-fiction etc) and examples, I'd be able to design you a great Viking book cover 

A good place to see what is working well so far within the topic: https://www.amazon.com/slp/viking-books/45gcmr6qafpu7oz


----------



## gilesxbecker (Mar 20, 2017)

Great. I see they have a common theme -- colors dark blues and grays, seascapes, metal textures, sails. Thanks for the link, will be getting in contact with you before long.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

gilesxbecker said:


> Great. I see they have a common theme -- colors dark blues and grays, seascapes, metal textures, sails. Thanks for the link, will be getting in contact with you before long.


Sounds good! I look forward to it


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Recently completed a book cover design for this women's fiction/chick-lit. What do you think? 



View full portfolio: Book Cover Design Portfolio.

Also offer Ebook Formatting and Print Formatting services


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Recently completed a non-fiction book cover re design for Joel Friedlander at https://thebookdesigner.com . What do you think?







This was the original cover:



Joel has written a post about the process for the book cover re-design: https://www.thebookdesigner.com/2018/04/book-blueprint-cover-evolves/comment-page-1/

View full portfolio: Book Cover Design Portfolio.

Also offer Ebook Formatting and Print Formatting services


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Recently completed this young adult book cover design. What do you think?



More info about our book cover design service.
View our full custom book cover portfolio.

We also offer ebook formatting, print formatting and book editing services


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Just finished the last cover design (book 5) in this series. What do you think?



Here are the other designs on  Amazon.

More info about our book cover design service.
View our full custom book cover portfolio.

We also offer ebook formatting, print formatting and book editing services


----------



## KSRuff (Jul 14, 2016)

ebooklaunch said:


> Just finished the last cover design (book 5) in this series. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is gorgeous. Love it. Will definitely bookmark your site.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

KSRuff said:


> This is gorgeous. Love it. Will definitely bookmark your site.


Thanks, I appreciate the comment


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

JRTomlin said:


> Dane just completed this which I think he did a wonderful job on. A cover would be hard pressed to be more Scottish. &#128540;


Thanks, JR!

Excited to be working on book 3 of the series 

cheers


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

ebooklaunch said:


> A new YA book cover design. What do you think? Anyone here? Feels like I am alone in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> View full portfolio: Portfolio


Great cover


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

SA_Soule said:


> Great cover


Thank you


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

A recent redesign of this Historical Romance/Women's Fiction book cover.

Before:


After:


More info about our book cover design service.
View our full custom book cover portfolio.

We also offer ebook formatting, print formatting and book editing services


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

JRTomlin said:


> Another great cover. Admittedly I'm a bit biased.


Thanks, JR! I hope to work together again soon


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

A recent design for a contemporary women's fiction book:





More info about our book cover design service.
View our full custom book cover portfolio.

We also offer ebook formatting, print formatting and book editing services


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Book One for a new Sci-Fi series 





More info about our book cover design service.
View our full custom book cover portfolio.

We also offer ebook formatting, print formatting and book editing services


----------



## Steve W. (Feb 23, 2011)

wow, you do amazing covers!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Steve W. said:


> wow, you do amazing covers!


Thanks, Steve


----------



## AisFor (Jul 24, 2014)

Very nice work!!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

AisFor said:


> Very nice work!!


Thanks! Appreciate it


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Book Two done for a new Sci-Fi series 

 

More info about our book cover design service.
View our full custom book cover portfolio.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

I live the River of Broken Glass cover. It looks nice! Good going.


----------



## bjprc (Jun 8, 2018)

I am to publish on Kindle, later in print version, my second book.
I am looking for a design for both Kindle (first) and printed version (later).
It is a collection of jokes. The book itself is ready, so I need the design soon.
I can give the table of content that gives in itself a pretty good idea of the content,
I have some ideas about the cover, obviously subject to discussion and suggestions. I am thinking of a (color) drawing, showing a bar that can be easily identified as "Irish", etc.
Please contact me here or [email protected]
Gilbert


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Bookread said:


> I live the River of Broken Glass cover. It looks nice! Good going.


Thanks! This is the cover he is referring to, for those wondering:


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

bjprc said:


> I am to publish on Kindle, later in print version, my second book.
> I am looking for a design for both Kindle (first) and printed version (later).
> It is a collection of jokes. The book itself is ready, so I need the design soon.
> I can give the table of content that gives in itself a pretty good idea of the content,
> ...


Thanks, Gilbert. I've sent you a message about how to commission a cover concept. Thanks!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Book One for middle-grade fantasy series. What do you think?



More info about our book cover design service.
View our full custom book cover portfolio.

We also offer ebook formatting, print formatting and book editing services


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Perfection, as always!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

SevenDays said:


> Perfection, as always!


Thank you!


----------



## Steve W. (Feb 23, 2011)

ebooklaunch said:


> Book One for middle-grade fantasy series. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That's awesome


----------



## Steve W. (Feb 23, 2011)

Do you ever do title treatments only? I'm just curious right now. I have a cover I'm having illustrated by someone I've worked with in the past, but he is an illustrator and not a cover designer and he's not comfortable with doing title treatments.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Steve W. said:


> Wow! That's awesome


Thanks 



Steve W. said:


> Do you ever do title treatments only? I'm just curious right now. I have a cover I'm having illustrated by someone I've worked with in the past, but he is an illustrator and not a cover designer and he's not comfortable with doing title treatments.


Not at this time. Thanks for asking, though!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Been a minute since I posted, so I thought I'd show you want has been created lately. What do you think?

  

More info about our book cover design service.
View our full custom book cover portfolio.

We also offer ebook formatting, print formatting and book editing services


----------



## thegreenheron (May 2, 2018)

You were out of my budget for a cover, but your work is gorgeous.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

thegreenheron said:


> You were out of my budget for a cover, but your work is gorgeous.


Thank you!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Fresh off the design press. What do you think?

  

More info about our book cover design service.
View our full custom book cover portfolio.

We also offer ebook formatting, print formatting and book editing services


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

JRTomlin said:


> Hi, ebook guys, I need a 2D cover of a box set of the trilogy you did covers for. I don't see any easy way of ordering that on your site. Is that something you could do for me? Thanks!


Hi JR, I've answered your email


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

JRTomlin said:


> Another cover from the Ebook Launch guys. Many thanks for a great job. &#128077;


Thanks, JR!

It was great to work with you again


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Just finished book 4 for this series  What do you think?


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Recently completed illustrated concept for an author


----------



## wearywanderer64 (Jan 27, 2013)

ebooklaunch said:


> Thanks, JR!
> 
> It was great to work with you again


So it finally has its sword.


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

wearywanderer64 said:


> So it finally has its sword.


Indeed, it does!


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Does linking images still work for this forum? I'm looking at recent pages in my thread and most images aren't there anymore for some reason (although they are still being linked to properly etc)  

Help!


----------



## mitch176 (Jul 11, 2018)

I just used ebooklaunch for my cover and I can 100% recommend!


----------



## Nigel Mitchell (Jan 21, 2013)

I love your covers, ebooklaunch. I've been looking at another author's covers (Jan Stryvant), green with envy, and just discovered through his books that it looks like you produce them so I'm eager to work with you. In your price list, I couldn't see much about how the process is different for illustrated covers. Is there a longer lead time for illustrated covers and a difference in price?


----------



## ebooklaunch (Mar 24, 2013)

Nigel Mitchell said:


> I love your covers, ebooklaunch. I've been looking at another author's covers (Jan Stryvant), green with envy, and just discovered through his books that it looks like you produce them so I'm eager to work with you. In your price list, I couldn't see much about how the process is different for illustrated covers. Is there a longer lead time for illustrated covers and a difference in price?


Hi Nigel,

Currently, illustrated covers are the same price as listed with the same turnaround time that is listed here: https://ebooklaunch.com/ebook-cover-design

Let me know if you have any other questions


----------



## NeilWoody (Dec 11, 2018)

John and Ebook Launch team, thank you for formatting my manuscripts so quickly and well.  I was expecting the completed project in 7 days, but you did it much more quickly for me.  We are so excited to see our book on Amazon already in time for the holidays.

Many thanks, 

Neil and Bella


----------



## Andres Kabel (Mar 5, 2018)

Dane has done the first two covers of my crime fiction series and they're humdingers... genre-familiar yet striking. Although I'm new on my author career, the first cover certainly seems to be working well within marketing efforts.


----------



## Phanta LaRose (Apr 30, 2019)

Just had Dane at Ebook Launch complete a cover for me. I absolutely love it! He was so easy to work with and really paid attention to what I wanted to include while still creating a cover I didn't expect. He responds to questions and emails quickly and he completed the cover ahead of their projected time frame. I also had them to format my book and John did an excellent job too. Everyone at Ebook Launch is so professional, friendly, and very good at what they do. I'm so glad I came across their name on the Creative Penn's website. Definitely plan to use them for the next book. If you're wondering whether to use these guys or not, don't hesitate. They do great work.


----------



## CharlesTabb (May 26, 2019)

Thank you to Dane of Ebook Launch for his wonderful design of my book cover for my novel, Floating Twigs: A Boy, a Dog, and the Power of Love. This cover replaces the one I created--and looked like it. What a professional job! Thanks! He kept me informed of his progress and was extremely fast with his artwork. I won't hesitate to use Ebook Launch again!


----------



## Steve Hockensmith (Nov 8, 2010)

The designer I'd been working with the past few years suddenly got out of the biz over the winter. That left me high and dry when I needed a new cover for a previously published novel that I got the rights back to this spring. After some searching, I decided to give Ebook Launch a try. I feel super-lucky that I did! They did a great job, and when I got the rights back to two more books over the summer I went straight back to them for more covers. Those also turned out great. I don't need any more covers at the moment, but when I do you know where I'll be going!


----------

